# trebuie + past participle



## Mallarme

Hi,

I know the construction *trebuie să + conjugated verb*, but I'm not sure when to use trebuie + past participle, for example, *trebuie plătit*, *trebuie dat*.

Can anyone explain this and give some examples (with English translations of the meaning)?

Thanks!


----------



## Kraus

Hello!Generally *trebuie + past participle *= has to be + past participle:

Ospitalitatea trebuie garantată = Hospitality has to be assured
Strada ce trebuie urmată = the way to be followed

I hope that helps..


----------



## Mallarme

Thanks Kraus, that does help.  Now I'm wondering whether *trebuie + past participle* is just an abbreviated alternative to *trebuie să fie + past participle *... does anyone know?


----------



## Kraus

I think that's right! *T**rebuie dat *and *trebuie s**ă fie dat *are the same, though *t**rebuie dat*, for example, is more used.


----------



## jazyk

I think it's similar to English need + ing:

Masina trebuie spalata. - The car needs washing.

Sorry, no diacritics here.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Kraus said:


> Hello!Generally *trebuie + past participle *= has to be + past participle:
> 
> Ospitalitatea trebuie garantată = Hospitality has to be assured
> Strada ce trebuie urmată = the way to be followed
> 
> I hope that helps..


 
Well Kraus! I didn't know you spoke Romanian! 

_Sono davvero stupito, ma in un buon senso! _ 

 robbie


----------



## Kraus

I studied it at the University of Turin: it's a very interesting language and seems a dialect of Italian!

A suna = suonare, a intra = entrare, a tăia = tagliare and so on...


----------



## robbie_SWE

You're completely right Kraus. I agree with you! 

 robbie


----------

